# Suche  Fotos von Trinkschokolade



## Double M (23. Mai 2003)

*Suche  jemanden mit Fotoapperat um mir ein Bild zu machen (Trinkschokolade)*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Fotos von Trinkschokolade wie z.B. Kaba, Nesquik etc. Ich habe bereits im Internet danach gesucht, jedoch kein Bild gefunden welches groß genug ist. Da hier ja einige Leute sind die gute Kameras haben wäre es nett, wenn wenn mir jemand ein Foto machen könnte welches groß genug ist um weiterverarbeitet zu werden.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.
Double M


P.s. Falls solche Threads hier nicht erwünscht sind kann er ruhig geschlossen werden... dann würde ich mcih über eine PM freuen


----------



## Double M (27. Mai 2003)

18 Hits und keine Antwort..
kann sich denn keiner erbarmen einem armen digicam/scanner losen Menschen ein Foto zu machen


----------



## Vitalis (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo Du, 
also da ich ab heute mehr oder weniger wieder Zeit hab , hab ich ein paar Fotos für Dich geschossen:

http://www.vitaxia.de/temp/schoko01.jpg 
http://www.vitaxia.de/temp/schoko02.jpg 
http://www.vitaxia.de/temp/schoko03.jpg 
http://www.vitaxia.de/temp/schoko04.jpg 

Ist alles nicht perfekt, aber vielleicht genügt's Dir. Bei der heißen Schokolade hat sich wegen dem Druckraster ein Moiré gebildet, also nicht wundern wenns ein wenig seltsam aussieht.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Double M (27. Mai 2003)

Vielen Dank,
Bild 3 ist Perfekt

Danke Danke Danke
Double M


----------

